# Why have my fish continued to die?



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

so within 1 week, i have had my fire shrimp die, but i think he died trying to molt, cause he was swimming paralyzed for a while. and then my Maroon Clown died just today... My corals, however, seem to be growing faster and faster, my xenia just recently split again, and my pulsating xenia split as well. 

nitrates: 0

Ammonia: 0

Nitrite: 0

Is there the possibility of there being a disease in my tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

At this point, I'd say thats what we are looking at. Your going to have to leave the tank fishless for at least 6 weeks. Then we can try again.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

alright... Also, I forgot to mention, i have two feather dusters that decided to jump out of their tubes. They are still alive, because i saw them sqwirming around as well, could they have done that so they could mate? because when i saw them both, they were pretty close together.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Could be. They come out because of conditions, they don't like it where they are. They come out to reproduce, check the tube he came from, see if there is another in there. Or they get ripped out by crabs.
Thats alot going on. What is your 
ALK
MAG
PH
SG


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

not quite sure, tbh... i only have the saltwater teting kit, not the reef testing kit. I know i should probably get that, and i do plan to. I have noticed a lot more coraline algae, and red algae growth in my tank though, it seems to be increasing everyday rapidly


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If you've got the coralline growing numbers gotta be close then.


----------

